# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky E3 demo Leaked?



## Stalker (May 20, 2008)

There is a STALKER clear Sky E3 demo on many public torrent trackers. 

HAs anybody tried it out? its is the real thing? 

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/4205/xr3da2008051801315179gg8.th.jpg*img101.imageshack.us/img101/3562/xr3da2008051801371779ev7.th.jpg

*www.btarena.org/games/stalker-clear-sky-demo
*thepiratebay.org/tor/4191584/S.T.A.L.K.E.R_Clear_Sky_E3_Demo
<mods plz remove links, if inappropriate>

User Comments suggest that it is the legit E3 demo.



> I find this demo a great improvement over the original stalker gfx. the depth of field effect is nice.
> Dont worry, its a legitimate E3 demo. I assure all its a good download! Great preview into the new S.T.A.L.K.E.R. GAME


----------



## The Conqueror (May 20, 2008)

must be legit e3 demo.
btw stalker posts about stalker


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

OMG...its out...and i dont think they ever thought abt demo release


----------



## Stalker (May 20, 2008)

I'll download it tonight, most probably and let you know whether its the real thing.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

yeah i will too download and check if it runs fine 

some screenies are in this thread, the game looks thrilling
*forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=798349&postcount=15


Appearantly the Pre-Alpha plays extremely well, with high frame rates and excellent quality on a wide range of, even the most basic, systems(*say cheese*). If the hype wasn't enough, this leak may prove an excellent PR weapon for the game's creators since it seems to be carrying out the job of a good demo.

*www.guru3d.com/news/stalker-clear-sky-e3-2007-demo-leaks-onto-web/


aww sh!t...it worked on first run...then i changed graphics setting and now it throws error...game looks promising


----------



## Stalker (May 21, 2008)

ya it works fine, no error while changing the GFX setting for me.

Remember to press ' * ' to speed up the time and ' / 'to change to normal time. You can checkout the awesome lighting effects during sunrise this way.

SCREENS: 1024 x 768, settings maxed out

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17086_ndakm/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-04-51_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17087_m9ta5/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-06-22_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17088_apidy/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-18-33_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17089_vxluk/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-19-37_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17090_mezup/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-22-14_%28marsh%29.jpg

Depth of Field While reloading
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17091_tre0e/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-23-17_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17092_lri1h/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-23-18_%28marsh%29.jpg

Great Sunlight Effects
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17093_d2sgn/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-38-11_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17094_dd74t/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-40-34_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17095_tghts/ss_stalker_05-21-08_07-39-02_%28marsh%29.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

guess i hav to troubleshoot what actually happened wrong


----------



## Hitboxx (May 21, 2008)

I got the crash too, it started with heavy duty graphics, the demo lagged, so I reduce the effects, saved and restarted and it crashed.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

^^I deleted the* _appdata_* folder (containing user.ltx) that is created alongwith the main folder (S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky)  when u try to save other graphics setting. May be this will work for you too.

*Now it ran fine* , but my gfx card is too weak to run at max. So am trying to tweak user.ltx (inside the main folder). The game looks much better and nice gameplay too, monsters are reworked and AI is better too. But damn lag makes me opt god mode to play thorugh.

Demo is buggy too, it crashed last time I was drilling hole in mutated boars


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2008)

@Stalker: One question,why are you running the game at 1024x768? If it's the 8800GTX that you have then you should throttle the resolution higher.Or is the game way too demading on higher resolutions? 

About time I am getting my 8800GT.Hopefully it manages this game @1280x1024.Haven't tried out the first S.T.A.L.K.E.R but will do soon.Looks sweet in the screenies.


----------



## Stalker (May 21, 2008)

^^Thats coz i have a crappy 17" monitor. I can run the game at a res of 1280x1024, but the refresh rate will be stuck at 60Hz.

getting a 22" Dell E228WFP Soon 

@T159
ya, the game crashed when i killed the Boar as well


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2008)

^Exactly I thought so too.No wonder you had shifted the resolution down.At 60Hz it would look very fuzzy.BTW how big is the demo?


----------



## yesh1683 (May 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^I deleted the* _appdata_* folder (containing user.ltx) that is created alongwith the main folder (S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky)  when u try to save other graphics setting. May be this will work for you too.
> 
> *Now it ran fine* , but my gfx card is too weak to run at max. So am trying to tweak user.ltx (inside the main folder). The game looks much better and nice gameplay too, monsters are reworked and AI is better too. But damn lag makes me opt god mode to play thorugh.
> 
> Demo is buggy too, it crashed last time I was drilling hole in mutated boars



*I also changed the graphics settings 
and now the game is crashing
That method didn't solved my problem
I even deleted the whole game and reinstalled but not able to run*
*What should i do now*



allwyndlima said:


> ^Exactly I thought so too.No wonder you had shifted the resolution down.At 60Hz it would look very fuzzy.BTW how big is the demo?



*The game is 391 MB (rar file)
After installing itz 760 MB
*


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

^^can u post the screenie of the directory where u installed extracted the main folder ?

Supposedly the graphics tinkering is not allowed in game coz this is not the whole isntallation and there are no registry entries created.

The demo was for E3 and meant to be played at highest settings.



Stalker said:


> @T159
> ya, the game crashed when i killed the Boar as well



I will post screenies later (NU plan)


----------



## Stalker (May 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17114_twy5c/ss_stalker_05-21-08_14-20-46_%28marsh%29.jpg
SVD Sniper, found on top of the Watchtower.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17115_grzat/ss_stalker_05-21-08_14-13-15_%28marsh%29.jpg
The only NPC who 'talks' 

There isnt much in the demo, just taking over the Watchtower. Anyway, this was supposed to be an Engine demo. The dynamic day / night cycle looks really good. Be sure to press '*' ingame.

But is a DX10 demo ? 



yesh1683 said:


> *I also changed the graphics settings *
> *and now the game is crashing*
> *That method didn't solved my problem*
> *I even deleted the whole game and reinstalled but not able to run*
> *What should i do now*


 
Did you delete the '_appdata_' folder? 
Try extracting and installing at a different location.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

^^Its a DX 9 demo.

And I talked with more than one NPCs, but they everything was written in russian...lol
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17116_foypq/ss_jit159_05-21-08_09-27-01_%28marsh%29.jpg

And now am going for the complete exploration of the level and will tell ya if i see the Herculean Bloodsucker 

We can also fast forward the time in original stalker version 1.0001 but then when the patch were released it was disabled.

Nice to see "*" fast forward


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 21, 2008)

@Stalker: The rooftops seems a bit jagged.What amount of AA have you applied?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

Couldn't resist 
Good water effect this time:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17117_98bc4/ss_jit159_05-21-08_09-20-53_%28marsh%29.jpg

The old house is back:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17118_4wryx/ss_jit159_05-21-08_09-22-20_%28marsh%29.jpg

This part is the most interesting:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17119_ygzyz/ss_jit159_05-21-08_09-24-00_%28marsh%29.jpg

Talk with me Blue NPC, guess we got more type of armor this time  :
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17120_plfqt/ss_jit159_05-21-08_09-26-55_%28marsh%29.jpg

The Blur effect while reloading:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17121_czup2/ss_jit159_05-21-08_09-27-47_%28marsh%29.jpg

You crashed my game, friggin boar :
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17122_sfcww/ss_jit159_05-21-08_09-30-22_%28marsh%29.jpg


----------



## Stalker (May 21, 2008)

@allywndlima
AA was Maxed ( i think)

@ T159, 
No, i meant that NPC actually talks in English. HE tells you to follow someone to the Watchtower and Capture it.
I think he stands behind the house in your 3rd last pic

and....

the Herculean Bloodsucker


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

I have explored most part of the map, though didnt find any other mutant, not even an attenuated bloodsucker 

The Weapons u can get are:
AKM 72
Obokan
Tundar (yay u heard it right, some Bandits enjoy Tundar too)
Sniper SVM 

Mutants:
Wild Boars

Factions:
Clear Sky (The ones in Blue)
Bandits

And guess what I heard one talking in russian, aruju ubrau (hehehe this is when u point ur gun towards them) and some other phrases too.

There is one spawn point where the bandits respwan in pair of 5 once the previous wave is killed completely. I massacred there

Dont try to run credits, the game will crash.



Stalker said:


> @ T159,
> No, i meant that NPC actually talks in English. HE tells you to follow someone to the Watchtower and Capture it.
> I think he stands behind the house in your 3rd last pic
> 
> ...



There were no objectives for me, I cleared the tower then some guys from clear sky came over the tower,

Then I cleared bandits at church and then again some guys drifted to the church..

Herculean bloodsucker is one who picks u up and throws the prey far away before sucking the blood.

more screenies 

bandit attack:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17123_ctm59/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-07-57_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17124_bh5rl/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-08-01_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17125_9f68t/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-08-07_%28marsh%29.jpg

U can actually shoot down birds thia time:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17126_b8c0s/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-09-02_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17127_my8n7/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-09-08_%28marsh%29.jpg
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17128_itxws/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-09-09_%28marsh%29.jpg

torn out:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17129_ucqj6/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-13-19_%28marsh%29.jpg

nice weather:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17130_yo6co/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-17-26_%28marsh%29.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

nice dynamic shadow casting:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17131_vj1dp/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-20-26_%28marsh%29.jpg

KIA:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17132_v1jwe/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-25-39_%28marsh%29.jpg

The bridge to swap swappy:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17133_zzji1/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-26-38_%28marsh%29.jpg

Gotcha:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17134_54knf/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-26-56_%28marsh%29.jpg

losers always come behind me:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17135_iw55f/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-35-41_%28marsh%29.jpg

The sniper moment:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17136_h201s/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-40-50_%28marsh%29.jpg

Killed ya boars:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17137_2twqs/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-41-44_%28marsh%29.jpg

Dumbar$e, thinking am a bandit :
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17138_rs5wu/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-42-56_%28marsh%29.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

Forbidden Church:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17139_gkuq5/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-48-35_%28marsh%29.jpg

Hum paanch:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17140_97djb/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-49-44_%28marsh%29.jpg

Time to freak out:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17141_sqy9q/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-50-01_%28marsh%29.jpg

losers again, one said aruju ubrau:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17142_nlrrk/ss_jit159_05-21-08_18-56-57_%28marsh%29.jpg

The bandit spawn point, 5 in a  wave, see all are holding Tundar, the obvious large nozzle:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17143_mmci4/ss_jit159_05-21-08_19-03-35_%28marsh%29.jpg

shut up, u cant kill me
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17144_u1oiw/ss_jit159_05-21-08_19-03-36_%28marsh%29.jpg

My stash :
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17145_hqruk/ss_jit159_05-21-08_19-09-34_%28marsh%29.jpg

The casualties:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17146_vuq0p/ss_jit159_05-21-08_19-18-19_%28marsh%29.jpg

It ends here now :
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17147_myh1q/ss_jit159_05-21-08_19-22-13_%28marsh%29.jpg


----------

